# Vat on mobile phone credit



## mhmr (21 Sep 2006)

I have just registered for tax and I have a prepay mobile phone. Do I need to get seperate vat receipts for mobile phone credit or will the slip I receive with the top up code do for revenue records?


----------



## Miles (21 Sep 2006)

Think the handiest here would be to get yourself a bill phone. You can claim the VAT back plus part of the bill can be assigned a business expense.


----------



## bazermc (21 Sep 2006)

Miles said:


> Think the handiest here would be to get yourself a bill phone. You can claim the VAT back plus part of the bill can be assigned a business expense.


 
You need a valid VAT receipt to claim a VAT credit.  The top up slip will not suffice.


----------



## Miles (21 Sep 2006)

Hence why Im advising a bill phone...


----------



## bazermc (21 Sep 2006)

Miles said:


> Hence why Im advising a bill phone...


 
Perhaps soem one could correct me if I am wrong but I heard there is no VAT built into phone credit therefore no VAT to recover.

Anybody hear of that? please correct me if need be


----------



## git_ireland (25 Sep 2006)

The way around this is to allow an extra few euro in your own wages as weekely expenses. these would be tax free i think. The collect all receipts you recieve during business hours and write these off as expenses.


----------

